# Acer GD245HQ 120hz Full HD 3D ready



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey lads.

I have been waiting for a year for a Full HD 3D ready monitor at 24".
Finally Acer have come up with one!

http://www.flatpanelshd.com/news.php?subaction=showfull&id=1262186146

It appears pretty good. It also has one of the best tested 2ms response to date! Which is great for getting rid of ghosting!

What do you lads think?

I do plan on getting a 3D monitor and glasses in a few months and now that a Full HD monitor is here I have nothing stopping me.

Has anyone here bought one of these?

I Don't believe a HDMI input supports 120Hz tho?? But it does have a HDMI input connection and DVI-D and VGA.

Go ahead and check it out.


----------



## SummerDays (Jan 5, 2010)

It's great that we're finally moving towards 120Hz monitors, I've been waiting for one for some time for gaming.


----------



## Kenshai (Jan 5, 2010)

The 3D thing is really just more of a gimmick I believe. Yes it will show SOME 3D things, but the kit is like $200. Not really worth it.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 5, 2010)

yea if you check online you can find images that show what the 120hz can do to your image compared to 60hz. it is sharper looking and appears to present a cleaner image.
Easier for reading.

The 3D is a gimmick! but I have tested this 3D stuff out myself and it does work. 
It works very well using these 3D glasses.
They are very similar to the glasses used in cinemas.

Left 4 dead looks very impressive when using the 3D glasses!

So I really want to get all this for myself


----------



## Kenshai (Jan 5, 2010)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> yea if you check online you can find images that show what the 120hz can do to your image compared to 60hz. it is sharper looking and appears to present a cleaner image.
> Easier for reading.
> 
> The 3D is a gimmick! but I have tested this 3D stuff out myself and it does work.
> ...



They aren't really that similar. The glasses included with the 3d vision flicker when the software tells it to. You can't use just basic 3d glasses from the movies


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 5, 2010)

no no I mean they look similar in appearance!!
As in they are both tinted!

Of course there is a big difference to what they actually do


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 6, 2010)

The whole shell looks badass. Wonder how great the performance will be.
...And how many Jr. Bacon Cheeseburgers this thing will be...


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 6, 2010)

Yea it's a fighter jet inspired look as they say 
It does looks pretty nice 

It's said to be around 330 Euros.

It could be worse i suppose.


----------



## CaptainTaco (Jan 7, 2010)

In response to your question, no, nobody has one yet in that they were "slated" to be released in January, the actual release date is more likelly going to be mid February or later.

The estimated price will be about $500 give or take (more likely to give than take).  As for the 120hz being worth it, and for the 3d being a gimmick part, the short answer is this.  If you're not intending to use the monitor for 3d, it is not worth the price tag in any way shape or form.  Some may claim text is clearer, images are "smoother", i assure you, if there is a difference it is minimal at best.  I currently own the 22 inch Samsung 120hz monitor (Syncmaster 2233Rz).  I bought it for the sole purpose of playing games in 3d, which I do using Nvidia's 3d vision, it is in a sense... amazing... however, the things you give for having 3d, or for some of you, just a 120hz display.

Brightness/Contrast
I also own a Samsung SyncMaster 2693HM (25.5 inch monitor).  It is about twice as bright as the similarly priced 120hz Syncmaster, and has colors about twice as vivid.  The "clarity, and crispness" you get from having a monitor capable of 120hz do not come close to making up for those shortcommings.  Text appears much clearer on the 60hz 25.5 inch monitor, even when taking into consideration size and resolution differences.  Pictures are also clearer, sharper, and much more vivid on the 60 hz samsung.  

Perhaps the acer will use a better LCD pannel than Samsung chose to use in their 120hz monitor, and if so it would certainly make it a bit more worth while.  However, again, if you're expecting 120hz to make a huge difference to non-3d viewing I can't stress enough that you WILL be dissappointed in the results, and in my opinion it is not going to be worth while to dump twice as much into a monitor than what would be neccessary to get a similar quality if not better,  60hz LCD. 

If you are looking for a clear picture, better looking text, and beautiful non-3d games... look more into a high quality 75hz display, you'll see much more out of it.  Acer has something coming out that will blow you away I'm sure.  the Acer S243HL, which can be found HERE, Is an LED backlit display, 24 inches of 8mil:1 contrast (ACM).  

That being said.  If you are looking to play games in 3d... get the GD245HQ...  When this monitor comes out, I am absolutelly selling my Samsung and purchasing this one.  I hated to have to downsize to 22in from a 25.5in display... and was significantly disapointed in the quality differences between my old monitor and new.  I can only hope the Acer will use a brighter, better contrasted LCD pannel than Samsung chose to. Hope that gives everyone an idea of what potential this monitor has, and who should be looking at it, and who should hold off till 120hz monitors have a greater selection, and better price.

and I know... I didn't use spell check... I'm sorry.


----------



## qubit (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't think you'll be disappointed with a 120Hz monitor, regardless of model or brand.

A while back, I bought the nvidia 3D Vision bundle, consisting of the nvidia 3D Vision glasses and the Samsung 2233RZ 120Hz monitor.

I bought this after only a _very_ brief shop demo, which really wowed me and I have never looked back.

The 3D effect is awesome, has almost no flicker and seriously adds to the experience of a game. Also, it works very well with hundreds of games, including very old ones, too.

In 3D mode, there is _zero_ ghosting/blurring on movement and it looks amazing. Yes, it's actually as good as a CRT! This improvement is because of the way the shutter glasses work.

Gaming with the monitor set to 120Hz 2D mode, does show ghosting, but it's not too bad and looks markedly better than at 60Hz. Even scrolling a web browser window on the desktop shows less movement artifacts.

In short, buy it.


----------



## SummerDays (Jan 7, 2010)

The 3D is a gimic.  What you're buying an 120 Hz monitor for is 120 fps vs. 60.


----------



## qubit (Jan 7, 2010)

SummerDays said:


> The 3D is a gimic.  What you're buying an 120 Hz monitor for is 120 fps vs. 60.



3D is not a gimmick. The monitor needs to run that fast to allow a flicker free display with the 3D glasses.


----------



## Lampmaster (Jan 7, 2010)

For everyone saying 3D is a gimmick; I doubt you've actually played a game made in stereoscopic. 

List of actual stereoscopic games here. You'll see that there are only two PC games made in stereoscopic, one in the last decade.

From my understanding Nvidias 3D is forced 3D, which is the actual gimmick.

Avatar has really sold me on 3D and I look forward to getting a 120hz fore the sole purpose of playing 3D games


----------



## SummerDays (Jan 7, 2010)

qubit said:


> 3D is not a gimmick. The monitor needs to run that fast to allow a flicker free display with the 3D glasses.



Yes, I understand how it works.

What I was trying to say is that the 3D is something of an advertised gimmick, while the monitor industry moves towards faster monitors.

I don't need 3D.  What I need is a 120 hz+ monitor that can keep up with my graphics cards.


----------



## qubit (Jan 7, 2010)

SummerDays said:


> Yes, I understand how it works.
> 
> What I was trying to say is that the 3D is something of an advertised gimmick, while the monitor industry moves towards faster monitors.
> 
> I don't need 3D.  What I need is a 120 hz+ monitor that can keep up with my graphics cards.



Ok, I think I know what you're saying: the monitor is just a plain old "2D" monitor that can run at 120Hz and there's nothing intrinsically "3D" about it.

Which is true. In that sense, it's not any more 3D than a 60Hz LCD monitor or my old CRT monitor. The Zalman 3D monitor is actually a true 3D monitor, because it shows 3D in a different way (optical grating).

BTW, it's possible to run my old CRT monitor at 120Hz at 800x600 to see 3D with 3D Vision. Interestingly, the picture is sharper when displaying the game in 2D at 120Hz. 3D with the glasses intruduces a noticeable blur (I'm not talking motion blur) and I don't know why, because the monitor is getting the same video signal, only the video content has changed. 

On the LCD monitor, sharpness doesn't change and motion artifacts disappear.


----------



## CaptainTaco (Jan 8, 2010)

@summer

Still not sure exactly how 3d is a gimmic... like others said, perhaps you've never played a game in stereoscopic... Unless by gimmic you mean the future of gamming.  In which case yes, it is, you're right.

I mean that in the nicest way, I promise you, I just feel as though you're missing out if you're not even going to check 3d out.

As for games running at 120 fps.  It's useless...  Your eyes can't see faster than 60 fps, so visually, you're getting no benefit.  The flicker point for the eye is 60 hertz, anything beyond that is actually pretty useless, except for those who train their mind to think it helps.  The reason games sometimes appear choppy even at 60 fps is actually more related to latency, and screen tearing.  Factors that generally your GPU and CPU cause.

Just trying to save you money if you're thinking of buying a 120hz monitor that won't be used in 3d.


----------



## sushsmith69 (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks For Sharing


----------



## qubit (Jan 8, 2010)

CaptainTaco said:


> As for games running at 120 fps.  It's useless...  Your eyes can't see faster than 60 fps, so visually, you're getting no benefit.  The flicker point for the eye is 60 hertz, anything beyond that is actually pretty useless, except for those who train their mind to think it helps.  The reason games sometimes appear choppy even at 60 fps is actually more related to latency, and screen tearing.  Factors that generally your GPU and CPU cause.



It's actually anything but useless, especially on a CRT - I know from experience and a lot of fiddling around with it. 120Hz gives you twice the temporal resolution, which really does make animation look smoother and improves gameplay. This is especially true in a fast FPS like Unreal Tournament, where you can react faster and with more precision. The PC has to render those 120FPS without dropping any frames to properly benefit, of course. That is really easy to do with UT (any version) on a fast PC and a reasonable resolution.

Also, the picture is completely flicker free on a CRT and looks oddly stuck onto the front of the screen. The improvement isn't as pronounced on an LCD, but you still get the improved temporal resolution and faster response times.

Even going from 85 - 100 - 120Hz is noticeable. Heck, I got it to 144Hz on my CRT at 800x600 with no dropped frames and it was even better. 

EDIT: Also, you have to run a CRT at 85Hz or better to avoid flicker completely.


----------



## SummerDays (Jan 8, 2010)

Every serious gamer would like to have a monitor that displays more than 60 frames per second.  There is a protein in your eye that switches very very rapidly, so despite perception, it does make a difference.

All I was saying is that I would rather have a 120 Hz monitor period, which could deliver 120fps - so the extra graphics card power doesn't go to waste - , rather than having people go around thinking that 120 Hz is just for 3D.

Not a big deal.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 9, 2010)

Well I will be buying one of these in the next few months!
I don't care what others would say!!

120hz over 60hz is better!
Then you can have extra eye candy if you went with 3D glasses.

Plus I want a full HD monitor anyway!
So why go for 60hz when I can get a 120hz?


----------



## Lampmaster (Jan 9, 2010)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Well I will be buying one of these in the next few months!
> I don't care what others would say!!
> 
> 120hz over 60hz is better!
> ...



Exactly, it's better in every way. Plus, another perk of 120hz is incredibly fast response time


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 9, 2010)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> *It works very well using these 3D glasses*.
> They are very similar to the glasses used in cinemas.
> 
> Left 4 dead looks very impressive when using the 3D glasses!
> ...





Please post a link to the 3d glasses or where they can be had and the make and model..Thank you kind Sir!


----------



## n-ster (Jan 10, 2010)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Well I will be buying one of these in the next few months!
> I don't care what others would say!!
> 
> 120hz over 60hz is better!
> ...



simple.... price


----------



## ryryryan (Jan 10, 2010)

Okay so I joined this site to ask a question on this moniter and thought it would be appropriate to ask here. Basically I currently game on a TV with resolution 1368x786 at 26" and so I'm in desperate need of upgrading to an actual moniter. Now I have a pretty powerful rig so I need v-sync on pretty much every single game except crysis, shattered horizon and the likes. I was thinking of getting the acer g24, as my mate highly recommended it and tons of gamers seem to love it. 

However, from the preorder prices, this new g245 moniter is actually the same price, or a few quid cheaper on some sites (in UK anyway), so I might as well go for the newer one right? I have a ati 4890 so I won't be able to play 3D, but with PS3 getting 3D this year no doubt it will work with that then? Really I also would love the fact I don't need to limit my hardware with v-sync too. So should I wait for this or shop somewhere else? Cheers!


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 13, 2010)

Sorry for the delay!!!

http://twisted-reviews.com/acer-3d-vision-ready-24-incher-gd-245hq-coming-in-january/
monitor for ya!

go to the website of Nvidia!! glasses are there!!!!

As for the G24!
i wanted that monitor myself!
But this monitor is pretty good too.
It supports 3D for starters and same 24". Full HD too.

If I was to choose. I would go for this 245 instead of the G24.

I would try getting an Nvidia card to really use this monitor for 3D!
That's the whole point in this monitor really 

3D is going to be in our faces this year!
Everyone is going to be aware of it and for consoles we will be seeing more 3D games!
But you need the monitor for it in the first place!! Don't forget the 3D glasses too


----------

